# Are there any support groups for Alabama?



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to know, because my area is pretty small. I doubt there are any support groups where I live, since there isn't much here. It would be great if there was something closer to home. So are there any groups anywhere in Alabama?


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I am located near Decatur. I'm not aware of any groups in Alabama but there is one in Nashville that I plan to attend at some point. If you are located anywhere near me, I would be interested in starting a group.


----------

